# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Բնական տոնածառեր

## Rammstein

Պե՞տք է արդյոք հատել ծառեր (եղեւնի, սոճի եւն)` տոնածառ սարքելու համար։

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Պետք չէ հատել ծառերը,մանավանդ երբ ընդամենը մի քանի տարի է ինչ հանգիստ ենք թողել անտառները:Մինչ այդ մարդիկ պահանջմունքից դրդված շատ են կտրել,հիմա պետք է վերականգնել  :Sad: 
Բայց դե բնական ցառից տոնածառի հոտը ուրիշ է ելի...  :Viannen 12:

----------


## Kuk

> Պետք չէ հատել ծառերը,մանավանդ երբ ընդամենը մի քանի տարի է ինչ հանգիստ ենք թողել անտառները:Մինչ այդ մարդիկ պահանջմունքից դրդված շատ են կտրել,հիմա պետք է վերականգնել 
> Բայց դե բնական ցառից տոնածառի հոտը ուրիշ է ելի...


Հետաքրքիր է` ո՞ր անտառների մասին է խոսքդ, որ հանգիստ եք թողել, և ովքե՞ր են հանգիստ թողել, և ընդամենը մի քանի տարին կոնկրետ քանի՞ տարի է:

----------


## Արշակ

> Պետք չէ հատել ծառերը,մանավանդ երբ ընդամենը մի քանի տարի է ինչ հանգիստ ենք թողել անտառները:Մինչ այդ մարդիկ պահանջմունքից դրդված շատ են կտրել,հիմա պետք է վերականգնել


Որքան գիտեմ, էս պահին Թեղուտի անտառը հարյուրի վրա խուզվում է։ :Wink: 

Բայց համաձայն եմ, որ պետք չէ հատել։ Կարելի է դրա փոխարեն տանը եղևնի աճեցնել։  :Rolleyes:  
Իմիջիայլոց վերջերս մտածում էի մի հատ փոքրիկ եղևնի առնել, տանը աճեցնել, բայց հլը ժամանակ չեմ գտել դրանով զբաղվելու։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, ես սոճի ունեմ: Արդեն երկրորդ տարին է, ինչ տոնածառի ծանր աշխատանքը նա է կատարելու:  :Smile:  Մենակ թե լավ չի մեծանում: Երևի ինչ-որ բան սխալ եմ անում, բայց չգիտեմ՝ ինչը:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Իմիջիայլոց *վերջերս մտածում էի* մի հատ փոքրիկ եղևնի առնել, տանը աճեցնել, բայց հլը *ժամանակ չեմ գտել* դրանով զբաղվելու։


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Ես երբեք բնական եղևնի տանը չեմ տեղադրել ու չեմ տեղադրի :Smile:  ՈՒնեմ շատ գեղեցիկ ու փարթամ արհեստական եղևնի, որը իմ բալիկներին լիովին բավարարում է :Smile:

----------


## ars83

Մեր տանը, օրինակ, երբեք չի եղել կենդանի կտրված տոնածառ։ Քրոջս հետ փոքր ժամանակ զարդարում էինք մեր արհեստական տոնածառը։ Եվ շատ գոհ էինք։

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, վատ չէր լինի որ յուրաքանչյուր բակում մի տոնածառ աճեցվեր, ամանորին զարդարեին, երեխաները խմբովի ուրախանային։

----------

Նաիրուհի (03.11.2010)

----------


## ministr

Պրոբլեմը որն է բնական եղևնիներ դնելու?? Ով ասեց որ դրա համար պետք ա գնալ անտառները խզարել? Գոյություն ունեն տնկարաններ, որոնք եղևնիներ ու սոճիներ են աճեցնում: Դրանք թող կտրեն վաճառեն ինչա եղել?

----------


## Kuk

> Պրոբլեմը որն է բնական եղևնիներ դնելու?? Ով ասեց որ դրա համար պետք ա գնալ անտառները խզարել? Գոյություն ունեն տնկարաններ, որոնք եղևնիներ ու սոճիներ են աճեցնում: Դրանք թող կտրեն վաճառեն ինչա եղել?


Ապեր, ճիշտ ես ասում, եթե տնկարաններինը վաճառեն, խնդիր չկա, բայց սրանք տնկելու վրա ոչ փող են ծախսում, ոչ ժամանակ, սրանք անտառներն են վերացնում, շատ հեշտ տարբերակ ա գումար լափելու: Քաղաքից դուրս գնալիս ճանապարհներին նայում ես, լրիվ անապատի ա վերածվել:

----------


## dvgray

Իսկ մենք վաղուց զարդարում ենք մեր յուկան ու ֆիկուսը: յուկան իր երկար քյաչալ բնով լրիվ պատում ենք զիզի-բիզի բաներով, իսկ վերևից կախում գնդեր: էն երկար խուճուճ դիքդիք մազերով կնոջն ա նմնացնում: Շատ զվարճալի է  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Օրինակ ԱՄՆ-ում գոյություն ունեն հատուկ ֆերմաներ, որոնք աճեցնում են եղևնիներ հատուկ Ամանորի համար.... Իսկ մերոնք անտառներն են կտրում ոչնչացնում  :Bad:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Հետաքրքիր է` ո՞ր անտառների մասին է խոսքդ, որ հանգիստ եք թողել, և ովքե՞ր են հանգիստ թողել, և ընդամենը մի քանի տարին կոնկրետ քանի՞ տարի է:


Կապանից եմ ու խոսքը մեր անտառների մասին է` մասնավորապես:Դրանք արդեն հանգիստ են թողնվել,մեկ մեկ ճիշտա խախտումներ արվում են այդ պլանում,բայց ով չգիտի որ տարբերությունը ահռելի է:
Իսկ մյուս հարցիդ սենց պատասխանեմ, կոնկրետ Կապանում 4տարի է խիստ ուշադրության կենտրոնւմ է և արդյունքը նկատելի է :Ok: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, վատ չէր լինի որ յուրաքանչյուր բակում մի տոնածառ աճեցվեր, ամանորին զարդարեին, երեխաները խմբովի ուրախանային։


Այ սա հիանալի գաղափար է  :Hands Up:

----------


## Kuk

> Կապանից եմ ու խոսքը մեր անտառների մասին է` մասնավորապես:Դրանք արդեն հանգիստ են թողնվել,մեկ մեկ ճիշտա խախտումներ արվում են այդ պլանում,բայց ով չգիտի որ տարբերությունը ահռելի է:
> Իսկ մյուս հարցիդ սենց պատասխանեմ, կոնկրետ Կապանում 4տարի է խիստ ուշադրության կենտրոնւմ է և արդյունքը նկատելի է


Հա, թեչէ նենց ընդհանուր էիր գրել, լրիվ ուրիշ պատկեր էր, ոնց որ հեչ անապատացման ճանապարհին չլինեինք, լրիվ հեքիաթային վիճակ էր: Ուրախ եմ կապանցիների համար: Շնչեք, քանի էդ էլ չեն վերացրել:

----------


## Հայկօ

Իսկ ճյուղ զարդարելու մասի՞ն ինչ կարծիքի եք:

----------


## ivy

Ինձ թվում է՝ երբեմն բնապահպանական հարցերը հասնում են ծայրահեղության։ Միս չուտենք, որ կենդանիներին, պաշտպանենք, ծառի չկպնենք, բնույթնը կվնասվի։ Մարդը չի կարող ապրել՝ առանց բնության տվածից օգտվելու։ Եվ ոչ միայն մարդը՝ թե կենդանիները, թե բույսերը, ապրում են՝ օգտվելով բնությունից, մեկը մյուսից։ Այս է կյանքը։ Հնարավոր չէ այլ կերպ։
Բնական տոնածառը շատ սիրուն է նայվում, և բնական եմ համարում մարդու ցանկությունը այդ տոնական օրը իր մտերիմների ու երեխաների համար անմոռանալի նվեր անել՝ գեղեցիկ զարդարելով անուշաբույր ու բնական տոնածառը։
Մի դարձեք ծայրահեղական...

----------


## ars83

> Մի դարձեք ծայրահեղական...


Միգուցե, եթե մենք ունենայինք մեծ փշատերև անտառներ, կարելի լիներ թույլ տալ տարին մեկ անգամ որոշ քանակով ծառեր հատելը (չնայած, ինձ համար, միևնույն է, պարզ չէ դրա իմաստը․ անգամ կտրած ծաղիկներն ավելի լավ են նայվում թմբի վրա կամ ամանի մեջ ծաղկելիս)։ Բայց ներկա վիճակում դա շռայլություն է, հատկապես ակտիվ շինարարության և գործարանների գործարկման փուլում։

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է գեղեցկությանը, ապա Հայկի առաջարկը շատ հարմար է․ մի քանի ճյուղ կարելի է զարդարել խաղալիքներով և կացարանը տոնական տեսք կընդունի։

----------


## Amaru

Ռի՛փ, ախր էստեղ ի՞նչ ծայրահեղություն: Եթե մի կողմ թողնենք զուտ բնապահպանական կողմը, ես մի քանի առավելություններ էլ եմ տեսնում՝ արհեստականի փշերը չեն թափվում, գույնը ավելի վառ ու գեղեցիկ է (թեկուզ սա արդեն ճաշակի հարց է), շատ ավելի համաչափ են ճյուղերը և այդպես շարունակ... Հա՛, բնությանը վնաս պատճառելուց խուսափելը անհնար է, բայց կարելի է, չէ՞, վնասը նվազագույնի հասցնել... Այն էլ երբ կա այլընտրանք: Ես ինքս տնկարանի եղևնի էլ չէի գնի:

----------


## REAL_ist

միանշանակ կողմ եմ, գոյություն ունեն բնապահպանական կանոններ, որոնց եթե հետևեն տոնածառ կտրելուց, վնասը կհացնեն մինիմումի, ուստի եթե ճիշտ կազմակերպեն դրա մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա
իսկ տունը դնելու համար՝ լավ փող լինի կդնենք :LOL:

----------


## Enigmatic

իմ կարծիքով  արհեստականն ավելի սիրուն ա նայվում քան բնականը,համել ավելի պրակտիկա ու մեր բնությանն էլ վնասներ չենք տա :Wink:  :Viannen 12:

----------


## Kuk

Պաշտոնական տվյալներով, եթե չեմ սխալվում` երեք միլիոն մարդ, եթե ամեն վեց հոգուն մեկ եղևնի հասնի, ապա յուրաքանչյուր տարին կսկսվի կես միլիոն եղևնու` կանաչ եղեռնով: դե պաշտոնական տվյալները, իհարկե, ճիշտ չեն, բայց եթե հաշվենք, թե ինչքան շատ են կտրում, ինչքան ա մնում, որ ամսի երեսունմեկին մի քանի հարյուր դրամով են սկսում ծախել: 
Ինձ շատ դուր ա գալիս բնականը, լավ առամատ ունի, հաճելի ա, բայց ներկայիս պայմաններում պետք ա միքիչ խնայել. շնչելու օդ չկա:

----------


## Հայկօ

Կայֆ ա, չէ՞, որ Նոր տարուց մի տասը օր հետո զիբիլանոցներում տոննաներով կտրված ու չորացած ծառ եք տեսնում: Զատո՝ սաղ հարևանները իմանում են, որ ձեր տան տոնածառը քուչում ամենամեծն ու ամենաբնականն ա եղել:

----------


## Ռեդ

Արհեստականից լավը չկա  :Smile:

----------


## Պարոն Ն

> Արհեստականից լավը չկա


Ոտքերով, գլխով, ձեռներով, ականջներով ու քթով համաձայն եմ ասածիդ հետ: Արհեստականից լավը չկա: Համ բնությունը չենք փչացնում, համ էլ.... լավ դե կարևորն էդ ա: :Blush:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Կայֆ ա, չէ՞, որ Նոր տարուց մի տասը օր հետո զիբիլանոցներում տոննաներով կտրված ու չորացած ծառ եք տեսնում: Զատո՝ սաղ հարևանները իմանում են, որ ձեր տան տոնածառը քուչում ամենամեծն ու ամենաբնականն ա եղել:


ետ արդեն սխալ կազմակերպման մասինա ասում ոչ թե երևույթի սխալ լինելու մասին :Wink:  ափսոս փինաչի երկրումենք ապրում, թե չե միքիչ ավելի դրական կլիներ վերաբերմունքը բնական տոնածառների նկատմամբ

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ոտքերով, գլխով, ձեռներով, ականջներով ու քթով համաձայն եմ ասածիդ հետ: Արհեստականից լավը չկա: Համ բնությունը չենք փչացնում, համ էլ.... լավ դե կարևորն էդ ա:


Մենք որ մեր ծառերի մասին չմտածենք ո՞վ պտի մտածի  :Smile: 
Բացի էդ արհեստականը լավ ա նայվում, համաչափ ա  :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

> ետ արդեն սխալ կազմակերպման մասինա ասում ոչ թե երևույթի սխալ լինելու մասին ափսոս փինաչի երկրումենք ապրում, թե չե միքիչ ավելի դրական կլիներ վերաբերմունքը բնական տոնածառների նկատմամբ


Բնական տոնածառերը ինքնին վատ բան չեն, ընդհակառա՛կը: Վատը քաչալ բլուրներն են ու թունավոր օդը:

----------


## REAL_ist

դե իմ ասածնել ետա, եթե ճիշտ կազմակերպեն, ոնցոր շատ և շատ երկրներում, օդի թունավորության վրա չի ազդի ու ամեն քաչալացած բլուրի տեղը 2 հատ թազա անտառ կտնկեն

----------


## Ռեդ

> *Ոտքերով*, *գլխով*, *ձեռներով*, *ականջներով* ու *քթով* համաձայն եմ ասածիդ հետ: Արհեստականից լավը չկա: Համ բնությունը չենք փչացնում, համ էլ.... լավ դե կարևորն էդ ա:


Մոռացար ասես *ուղեղ*ով  :Smile:  :Wink: 
Բայց ժող մյուս կողմից էլ ծառը կտրելը ապօրինի ա  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Բայց ժող մյուս կողմից էլ ծառը կտրելը ապօրինի ա


 :Shok: միքիչ շատ ընդհանուր չի ասածդ?

----------


## Kuk

Բա որ մի հարյուր տարեկան եղեևնի են կտրում, վերևի մի երկու մետրը կտրում ծախում են, մնացածը` աղբաման կամ վառարան: Ու էդ եղևնին կարողա մնա ամսի երեսունմեկի երեկոյան մի հինգ հարյուր դրամով վաճառվի: Ի՞նչ ա դուրս գալիս. կարողա հինգ մետրանոց հիսուն տարեկան ծառը հինգ հարյուր դրամի համար սպանվի: Բնապահպանություն եմ ասել է:

----------


## Moon

> Պե՞տք է արդյոք հատել ծառեր (եղեւնի, սոճի եւն)` տոնածառ սարքելու համար։


ՉԷ, պետք չի։ Ես նախընտրում եմ արհեստական փոքրիկ տոնածառ կամ պարզապես տոնածառի ճյուղեր, քան մեծ բնական եղևնի։ Պետք չէ փչացնել բնությունը հանուն տոնածառի։

----------


## Ռեդ

> միքիչ շատ ընդհանուր չի ասածդ?


Նոր տարվան մոտենալուն պես անտառներում նոր-նոր սկսում են ման գալ անտառապահները: Ու գիտե՞ս քանի դեպք ա եղել, որ եղևնի կտրելուց հետո տուգանք ա վճարել կտրողը  :Wink:

----------


## Պարոն Ն

Տո որ ուզում եք իմանալ երկիրը երկիր չի, երկիրը: Երկիրը որ երկիր լիներ վերևներից կհսկեին, թույլ չէին տա էդպիսի բաներ անել: Չնայած վերևներն էլ էդքան մեղք չունեն: Մեր ազգի բնավորության մեջ պետք ա լինի սերը դեպի բնությունը: Ամեն մեկը մտածում ա, որ գիտես ինչ, արի ես իմ տանը Նոր տարուն բնական եղևնի ունենամ, ջանդամ թե մի երկու անտառ էլ դի հողին հավասարվի: Էդ ա, մեզանից ա գալիս ողջ թերությունը և մենք պետք ա ուղղվենք` հայ ժողովուրդը: :Angry2:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Տո որ ուզում եք իմանալ երկիրը երկիր չի, երկիրը: Երկիրը որ երկիր լիներ վերևներից կհսկեին, թույլ չէին տա էդպիսի բաներ անել: Չնայած վերևներն էլ էդքան մեղք չունեն: Մեր ազգի բնավորության մեջ պետք ա լինի սերը դեպի բնությունը: Ամեն մեկը մտածում ա, որ գիտես ինչ, արի ես իմ տանը Նոր տարուն բնական եղևնի ունենամ, ջանդամ թե մի երկու անտառ էլ դի հողին հավասարվի: Էդ ա, մեզանից ա գալիս ողջ թերությունը և մենք պետք ա ուղղվենք` հայ ժողովուրդը:


Կամ էլ ասում են "եքա անտառ ա, մի ծառի եղածն ի՞նչ ա"  :Fool:

----------


## Kuk

> Տո որ ուզում եք իմանալ երկիրը երկիր չի, երկիրը: Երկիրը որ երկիր լիներ վերևներից կհսկեին, թույլ չէին տա էդպիսի բաներ անել: Չնայած վերևներն էլ էդքան մեղք չունեն: Մեր ազգի բնավորության մեջ պետք ա լինի սերը դեպի բնությունը: Ամեն մեկը մտածում ա, որ գիտես ինչ, արի ես իմ տանը Նոր տարուն բնական եղևնի ունենամ, ջանդամ թե մի երկու անտառ էլ դի հողին հավասարվի: Էդ ա, մեզանից ա գալիս ողջ թերությունը և մենք պետք ա ուղղվենք` հայ ժողովուրդը:


Ապեր, վերևները թող չհսկեն, թող ընդամենը հեռու պահեն իրանց արյունոտ ձեռքերը բնությունից. էդքանով կլուծվի խնդիրը, կկանխվի բնության սպանդը: Էդ կեղտոտ ու շատ փողաբեր բիզնես ա, տարեվերջի ընդամենը մի քանի օրը մեծ գերշահույթներ ա բերում, պետք չի միամիտ լինել ու կարծել, թե դա շարքային քաղաքացիների ձեռքի գործն է: Էդ գործն անողն ունի «դաբռո», առանց որի չի կարող լափել էդ շահույթները:

----------


## ars83

Կարելի է Ակումբով գարնանը կազմակերպել ակցիա․ գումար հավաքել, գնել տնկիներ (օրինակ, եղևնու, սոճու կամ նոճու, եթե դրանց տնկելու ժամանակը գարունն է, կամ ուրիշ ծառերի) և տնկել Հայաստանի որևէ քաղաքում (օրինակ, շենքերի բակերում)։ Դրանով կնպաստենք բնապահպանմանը։ Հարցերը հետևյալն են․
1. Կարելի է արդյոք քաղաքում ծառեր տնկել (ոչ սեփականացված հողատարածքներում) ըստ ցանկության․
2. Ի՞նչ արժեն տնկիները․
3. Կցանկանա՞ն արդյոք ակումբցիները մասնակցել ակցիային։

Ինքանով գիտեմ, մայրաքաղաքում նաև ամեն տարի կազմակերպվում է ծառատունկ, կարելի է Ակումբով մասնակցել նաև այդ միջոցառմանը։

Ո՞վ կարող է ստույգ տեղեկություններ հաղորդել այս հարցերի վերաբերյալ։
Նախապես շնորհակալություն։

----------


## REAL_ist

վաբշե պտի դսից բերեն տոնածառները, որտեղ հաստատ դրանց հատումը զգալի վնաս չի տա, ինչքան գիտեմ տենցելեն անում Ռուսաստանից տոլի Վրաստանից բերումեն

----------


## Պարոն Ն

> Կարելի է Ակումբով գարնանը կազմակերպել ակցիա․ գումար հավաքել, գնել տնկիներ (օրինակ, եղևնու, սոճու կամ նոճու, եթե դրանց տնկելու ժամանակը գարունն է, կամ ուրիշ ծառերի) և տնկել Հայաստանի որևէ քաղաքում (օրինակ, շենքերի բակերում)։ Դրանով կնպաստենք բնապահպանմանը։ Հարցերը հետևյալն են․
> 1. Կարելի է արդյոք քաղաքում ծառեր տնկել (ոչ սեփականացված հողատարածքներում) ըստ ցանկության․
> 2. Ի՞նչ արժեն տնկիները․
> 3. Կցանկանա՞ն արդյոք ակումբցիները մասնակցել ակցիային։
> 
> Ինքանով գիտեմ, մայրաքաղաքում նաև ամեն տարի կազմակերպվում է ծառատունկ, կարելի է Ակումբով մասնակցել նաև այդ միջոցառմանը։
> 
> Ո՞վ կարող է ստույգ տեղեկություններ հաղորդել այս հարցերի վերաբերյալ։
> Նախապես շնորհակալություն։


1. Բնական ա, որ քաղաքապետարանը կամ թաղապետարանը պետք ա թույլ տա:
2. Ինձ թվում ա մի 2-3 հազար դրամ կարժենան:
3. Դժվար: :Ok:

----------


## weber

Ես դեմ եմ տոնածառի համար ծառ կտրելուն:   Կահույքի համար կտրելուն էլ կողմ չեմ.
<<Չնայած էդպիսի հարցադրում չկար >> 

Իսկ վառելիքի համար 1000 տոկոս դեմ եմ:  <<Էդպիսի հարցադրում  էլ չկար:>>

Ես էլ եմ որոշել մի փոքր սոճի կամ եղեվնի առնել և աճեցնել վերջնական էդ հարցն լուծելու համար:

----------


## ars83

> 1. Բնական ա, որ քաղաքապետարանը կամ թաղապետարանը պետք ա թույլ տա:


Մի քիչ պարզ չէ ինձ համար այս մեխանիզմը։ Ենթադրենք, ես իմ շենքի բակում ուզում եմ ծառ տնկել։ Թաղապետարանից պետք է թույլտվությո՞ւն հարցնեմ։

----------


## REAL_ist

դու իրավունք չունես շենքի բակի ծառը կտրես, թույլատվությունե չես ստանա որտև ետ ծառերը նախատեսված չեն սեփական կարիքների համար կտրելու

----------


## ars83

> դու իրավունք չունես շենքի բակի ծառը կտրես, թույլատվությունե չես ստանա որտև ետ ծառերը նախատեսված չեն սեփական կարիքների համար կտրելու


Խոսքը ծառը կտրելու մասին չի, այլ նոր ծառ տնկելու։

----------


## REAL_ist

արաաա ներող ուշադիր չէի :LOL:  հա պտի որ կարանաս :Think:

----------


## weber

Դժբախտաբար ում պետք ա ծառ կտրել լավ էլ կտրում ա: 
Իսկ ծառ տնկելն հաստատ ողջունվում է:

----------


## ministr

Բնական տոնածառի վատ կողմերից մեկն էլ նայա, որ Նոր տարուց հետո ստիպված ես լինում գցել զիբիլանոց.. ամեն դեպքում էդ ծառնա քո տանը տոնական տեսք հաղորդել.. եսիմ.. արհեստական տոնածառ + բնական ճյուղեր երևի լավագույն տարբերակնա.

----------


## Second Chance

Ճիշտ է բնական եղևնին շատ ավելի գեղեցիկ է, բայց որ այն ընդամենը մի քանի օր պետք է ուրախացնի իր գեղեցկությամբ , ավելի գերադասելի է մնա *«ողջ»* ու շաատ ավելի երկար ապրի  իր գեղեցկությամբ, ասածս ինչ է կողմ եմ բնական եղևնիներին ոչ կտրած վիճակում, լինի բակում տանը, հրապարակում թե անտառում :Wink: , չարժե ծառը, որը աճել հասել է այդ չափին ասենք 5-10 տարում կտրել ընդամենը  10 օրվա հաճույքի համար... /հատկապես բնապահպանական այսպիսի պայմաններում/:
Իսկ տնակարանների միտքը մի քիչ  այլ հարց է , քանի որ արվում է , հենց այդ նպատակի համար , օրինակ լավ կլիներ, որ տնկարաններում տրամադրեին ապառիկ եղևնիներ իրենց ծաղկամաններով :Smile:  ու նոր տարուց հետո հետ վերադարձվեին… և կվայելեինք բնական գեղեցկությունը տանը և հետո էլ չեինք նեղվի նրա աննպատակահարմարությունից տոներից հետո, դուրս շպրտելու փոխարենը կվերադարձնեինք :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Գիտեք ինչ կա՞
Ընդհանրապես եղևնի պետք չէ Ամանորին  դնել, քանի որ ցանկացած` բնական, թե արհեստական եղևնի  շատ մեծ վնաս է հասցնում բնությանը, թքած, թե երեխաները ուրախանում են: Որ բոլոր եղևնիները կտրեն, այդ երեխաները ինչ օդ են շնչելու՞՞՞  :Angry2: 

Եթե եղնին բնական է, նշանակում է կտրած է մի տեղից, նշանակում է` ծառ եք կտրել, բնությանը վնաս եք տվել, դրա հետևանքով հա'մ օդի աղտոտվածության խնդիր է առաջանում, հա'մ էլ անապատացման, անտառների վերացման:

Եթե եղևնին արհեստական է` պլաստմասե, շաաա~տ ավելի վատ:  Պատկերացրեք, գործարանները պլաստմաս են ստանում, այդ ընթացքում արդեն կարծում եմ վնասակար նյութեր կարտանետեն: 
Օգտագործելուց հետո հին պլաստմասե եղևնիները ինչ են անելու՞՞՞ Կամ շպրտելու են, կամ այրեն` օդը կեղտոտելով: Հետո էլ պետության առջև հին օգտագործված եղևնիների յուտիլիզացիայի խնդիր է առաջանում: Ու էլի բնության հաշվին է այդ հարցը լուծվելու:
Այնպես որ, կոչ եմ անում` *Այս տարի, ոչ մի եղևնի*... :Angry2: 

Կատակ էր  :Wink:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Իսկ տնակարանների միտքը մի քիչ  այլ հարց է , քանի որ արվում է , հենց այդ նպատակի համար , օրինակ լավ կլիներ, որ տնկարաններում տրամադրեին ապառիկ եղևնիներ իրենց ծաղկամաններով ու նոր տարուց հետո հետ վերադարձվեին… և կվայելեինք բնական գեղեցկությունը տանը և հետո էլ չեինք նեղվի նրա աննպատակահարմարությունից տոներից հետո, դուրս շպրտելու փոխարենը կվերադարձնեինք


Եկեք ռեալիստ լինենք, էլի...
ինչ եք կարծում, մի տարի ծաղկամաններում տոնածառ պահելը ինչքան տնտեսական ծախսեր կպահանջի /տարածք, խնամք.../  Այդ տոնածառի վարձակալության գինը մի քանի տասնյակ անգամ կգերազանցի ցանկցած կտրված կամ արհեստական տոնածառի գին:

Իսկ տնկարանները շատ լավ միտք է. նախ բնությանը ոչ մի վնաս չի հասցնում, համ էլ տնտեսության համար է լավ` լրացուցիչ աշխատատեղեր...  :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

> թքած, թե երեխաները ուրախանում են


Բայց ինչ դաժանն ես  :LOL:   :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

Պուճուր արծաթափայլ եղևնին իր ամանով՝ $200: Իջևանի բուսաբանական այգում: Մտածում եմ...  :Think:

----------


## Second Chance

> Եկեք ռեալիստ լինենք, էլի...
> ինչ եք կարծում, մի տարի ծաղկամաններում տոնածառ պահելը ինչքան տնտեսական ծախսեր կպահանջի /տարածք, խնամք.../  Այդ տոնածառի վարձակալության գինը մի քանի տասնյակ անգամ կգերազանցի ցանկցած կտրված կամ արհեստական տոնածառի գին:
> 
> Իսկ տնկարանները շատ լավ միտք է. նախ բնությանը ոչ մի վնաս չի հասցնում, համ էլ տնտեսության համար է լավ` լրացուցիչ աշխատատեղեր...


Ինչ տարբերություն եթե տնկարաններն աշխատում են, հողի մեջ են տնկում թե ծաղկամանի նույն խնամքն ու գումարն է, գումարած դրան ,որ կարող են վարձակալության տալ նույն վաճառքի գնով ու ետ ստանալ

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ինչ տարբերություն եթե տնկարաններն աշխատում են, հողի մեջ են տնկում թե ծաղկամանի նույն խնամքն ու գումարն է, գումարած դրան ,որ կարող են վարձակալության տալ նույն վաճառքի գնով ու ետ ստանալ


Այն տարբերություն, որ նախ` ծաղկամանի մեջ չես կարող մեծ եղևնի աճեցնել, շատ մեծ ծաղկաման է պետք, 
հողի մեջ մեկ մեծ եղևնի կարող ես աճեցնել ու խոշոր ճյուղերը ամեն տարի կտրել, վաճառել` տարածքի խնայողություն...
եթե հողի մեջ աճող եղևնուն պետք է ջրել և ասենք թե մշակել ճյուղերը, պարարտեցնել, ապա ծաղկամանի հողը անընդհատ կարիք կլինի փոխել, էլի գլխացավանք է...  Ծաղկամանի մեջ էլ հաստատ ինքնաոռոգմանն համակարգ չես անցկացնի...
ու հաստատ նույն գինը չի արժենա, ինչ վայրի, անվճար կտրված ճյուղը` 1500-2000 դրամ:

----------


## Second Chance

դե ճյուղերը ուրիշ հարց են, իսկ ծաղկամեններում պարտադիր չի որ շատ մեծ լինեն :Smile:  որ ասենք պրոբլեմ լինի մշակելու
քաղաքում շատ կան ծաղկամաններով եղևնիներ- հրապարակներում և այլ վայրերում դրված, ես 10 մետրանոցների մասին չեմ խոսում :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

> Եթե եղևնին արհեստական է` պլաստմասե, շաաա~տ ավելի վատ:  Պատկերացրեք, գործարանները պլաստմաս են ստանում, այդ ընթացքում արդեն կարծում եմ վնասակար նյութեր կարտանետեն: 
> Օգտագործելուց հետո հին պլաստմասե եղևնիները ինչ են անելու՞՞՞ Կամ շպրտելու են, կամ այրեն` օդը կեղտոտելով: Հետո էլ պետության առջև հին օգտագործված եղևնիների յուտիլիզացիայի խնդիր է առաջանում: Ու էլի բնության հաշվին է այդ հարցը լուծվելու:


Այո, բնության հաշվին է, բայց եթե համեմատենք թե կտրված եղեւնին ինքան է վնասում բնությանը, եւ թե պլաստմասի արտադրությունը (1 արհեստական եղեւնու համար) ինչքան է վնասում, ապա կտեսնենք, որ համեմատելն անհնար է։ Էլ չասեմ, որ արհեստականը ամեն տարի չեն փոխում։

Եթե հոտեւում ենք բնության աղտոտմանը, ապա պետք ա ոչ մի բան չառնել։ Պետք ա նույնիսկ Ակումբ չմտնել, քանի որ Ակումբ մտնելիս պետք է աշխատի համակարգիչը, որը միցված է 220Վ լարմամբ, 50 Հց հաճախությամբ էլեկտրամատակարարման ցանցին, իսկ այդ էլեկտրաէներգիայի մեծ մասը արտադրվում է ՋԷԿ-երում` գազ վառելով, որը բնությունն աղտոտում է։ :Tongue: 
Այնպես որ, կոչ եմ անում` *Այս տարի, ոչ մի Ակումբ*... :Angry2: 

Կատակ էր :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

երկու կարծիքներն էլ ճիշտ են ու ժամանակին համահունչ: Այսինքն որ պետք է համ կրճատել պլասմասայե իրերի արտադրաությունն համ էլ անհարդուրժելի է ընդհանրապես ծառերը կտրելը ու տոնածառ պատրաստելը:
Կարծում եմ լուծումը այն է, որ դրսում եղեվննիներ տնկել, խնամել ու աճեցնել, իսկ Սուրբ Ծննդի   ու Նոր Տարվա  նախօրյակներին հենց այդ դրսի կենդանի ծառերը զարդարել: Ու ոչ միայն եղեվնիները:
Օրինակ մենք մեր յուկաներն ու ֆիկուսներն էինք զարդարում: Շատ գեղեցիկ էր ու ծառերն էլ հեչ չէին նեղվում դրանից
 :Smile:

----------


## ars83

> Կարծում եմ լուծումը այն է, որ դրսում եղեվննիներ տնկել, խնամել ու աճեցնել, իսկ Սուրբ Ծննդի   ու Նոր Տարվա  նախօրյակներին հենց այդ դրսի կենդանի ծառերը զարդարել: Ու ոչ միայն եղեվնիները:
> Օրինակ մենք մեր յուկաներն ու ֆիկուսներն էինք զարդարում: Շատ գեղեցիկ էր ու ծառերն էլ հեչ չէին նեղվում դրանից


Ասա՛ է, ասա՛  :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

> երկու կարծիքներն էլ ճիշտ են ու ժամանակին համահունչ: Այսինքն որ պետք է համ կրճատել պլասմասայե իրերի արտադրաությունն համ էլ անհարդուրժելի է ընդհանրապես ծառերը կտրելը ու տոնածառ պատրաստելը:
> Կարծում եմ լուծումը այն է, որ դրսում եղեվննիներ տնկել, խնամել ու աճեցնել, իսկ Սուրբ Ծննդի   ու Նոր Տարվա  նախօրյակներին հենց այդ դրսի կենդանի ծառերը զարդարել: Ու ոչ միայն եղեվնիները:
> Օրինակ մենք մեր յուկաներն ու ֆիկուսներն էինք զարդարում: Շատ գեղեցիկ էր ու ծառերն էլ հեչ չէին նեղվում դրանից


Լավ միտք ա։ Բռնեմ էս տարի լիմոնս զարդարեմ...  :Smile: 
Ափսոս դեռ էդքան մեծ չի...  :Sad:

----------


## ars83

> Լավ միտք ա։ Բռնեմ էս տարի լիմոնս զարդարեմ... 
> Ափսոս դեռ էդքան մեծ չի...


Գործ չունես, Ռամշթայն ջան, մեկ էլ այնպիսի բան կախես՝ դուրը չգա, պտուղ չտա: Ավելի լավ է՝ եղևնու կամ սոճու ճյուղեր:

----------


## Rammstein

Չէ, ինչքան գիտեմ լիմոնները տենց սովորություն չունեն։  :Think:  Համ էլ արդեն ծաղկել ա, ես էլ էս էրկու օրը արհեստական փոշոտում կատարեցի, հիմա պետք ա որ միրգ տա արդեն...
Փորձած բան եմ ասում` լիմոն զարդարելը...

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> արհեստական տոնածառ + բնական ճյուղեր երևի լավագույն տարբերակնա.


Ես միշտ արհեստական տոնածառ եմ զարդարել,բայց մի անգամ հենց սենց էլ արեցի,արհեստական ծառի մեջ բնականի ճյուղեր եմ ավելացրել ու շատ սիրուն էր...  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  համ բնականի էֆեկտ կար,համ արհեստականի  :Ok:

----------


## նախշուն

*հնուց ավանդված հետևյալ հայտնի հանելուկը կցուցանէ....* 



ՙՄի ծառ կա՝ տասներկու ճուղն ունի,/ Ամեն ճուղն էլ՝ եռեսուն խնձոր,/ Ամեն խնձորի կեսը սև ա, կեսը սպիտակ՚: Կարծում ենք դժվար չէ կռահել, որ այս հանելուկում Ծառը խորհրդանշում է Արեգակնային տարին, նրա 12 ճյուղերը տարվա 12 ամիսներն են, իսկ ամեն ճյուղի վրայի 30 խնձորներն, որոնց կեսը սև է, կեսը սպիտակ, 30 օր ու գիշերից բաղկացած ամիսներն են խորհրդանշում,~իսկ հինգ հավելյալ օրերը կարող է լինել Ձեր ԿԵՆԱՑ Ծառի գագաթի հնգանկյուն աստղը~~ ահա և Ձեզ իմաստուն, խորհրդանշական _ԱՄԱՆՈՐՅԱ ՏՈՆԱԾԱՌ_.... 

*ՄԻ ԳՆԵՔ ԿԱՆԱՉ ԵՂևՆԻՆԵՐ* 
*ՄԻ ՆՊԱՍՏԵՔ ԿԱՆԱՉ ՍՊԱՆԴԻՆ
*

----------


## ars83

> *ՄԻ ԳՆԵՔ ԿԱՆԱՉ ԵՂևՆԻՆԵՐ* 
> *ՄԻ ՆՊԱՍՏԵՔ ԿԱՆԱՉ ՍՊԱՆԴԻՆ
> *


Չեմ գնում  :Nea:  ո՛չ բնականը, ո՛չ արհեստականը

----------


## Second Chance

Այսօր արդեն 29 ն է, բայց փողոցներում դեռ լիքը բնական եղևնիներ են մնացել  :Sad:  , ցավալի է փաստորեն պետք եղածից ավելին են կտրում պարզ է որ այդքան եղևնիներն էլ չեն վաճառվի, ու կգցվեն այն կողմ, ուղղակի աղբ կդառնան...

----------


## նախշուն

Այսօր ԼՅՈՒՆՍԷ հաղորդումով "Հանրային Ռադիո" -ով փոքրիկ interview  եմ տվել ուղղված ԵՂևՆԻՆԵՐԻ , ՍՈՃԻների ՊԱՀՊԱՆՄԱՆԸ, ԿԱՆԱՉ ԵՂԵՌՆԻ ԿԱՆԽՄԱՆԸ: Հետո լրագրողի հետ փորձեցինք գտնել մի տղայի, որն վաճառում էր 13.000ից 28.000~արժողությամբ տոնածառներ~: Նա մեր հարցերից կարծես հասկացավ, որ հեչ էլ առնելու մտադրություն չունենք, ավելին, կռահեց, որ մեր մեջ լրագրող կա, նա սկսեց հարցնել, արդյոք մենք չենք ձայնագրում իրեն կամ թե նկարում, շատ էր իրար խառնվել,  իհարկե ժխտեց, որ մեր անտառներից են կտրել, բերել:
Ասեց, որ Վրաստանիցա ու  որ չվաճառված ծառերը~հետ են ուղարկելու : Անհեթեթություն....
Իրեն պահեց այնպես, ինչպես որ կպահեր "ԳՈՂԸ"   :Sad: (((((((~~
Լրագրողը պետք է զանգահարել նաև Բնապահպանական Նախարարություն` ճշտելու ԻՐԵՆՑ ԴԻՐՔՈՐՈՇՈՒՄԸ այս ԿԱՐևՈՐ ՀԱՐՑՈՒՄ~~

ՏԵսնենք~~ ավելի շուտ ԼՍԵՆՔ...

Մանրամասները կարող եք լսել 16:10 Հանրային Ռադիոյով

----------


## Second Chance

> Ասեց, որ Վրաստանիցա ու  որ չվաճառված ծառերը~հետ են ուղարկելու : Անհեթեթություն....
> Իրեն պահեց այնպես, ինչպես որ կպահեր "ԳՈՂԸ"  (((((((~~


Հետ են ուղարկլու՞ :Smile:  ի՞նչ տանելու են նորից հետ տնկեն ծառերը :LOL:  :Sad:

----------


## century

Այ օրինակ մեզ մոտ ԱՄՆ-ում անծայրածիր անտառներ կան և մենք պռոբլեմ չունենք ծառ կտրելու հետ (այսինքն մենք գործ էլ չունենք ծառ կտրելու հետ): Նոր տարվա նախորեին ամենուրեք վաճառվում են բնական տոնածառեր: Այս երկրում անտառները այնքան շատ են որ կտրելն ու աճելը մեկ է լինում և հետո էլ բերում են ծախում ժողովրդի վրա: Ասեմ նաև որ ԱՄՆ-ում տոնածառի բիզնեսը շատ շահույթաբեր է թե Ամերիկացիների, թե Հայերի և թե օտար ազգերի համար, որովհետև ժողովուրդը դրա պահանջը շատ ունի: Հայաստանի պայմաներում ես չգիտեմ ոնց է բայց կարծում եմ որ մեր Հայաստանում քանի որ շատ փոքր է և շատ քիչ անտառներ ունի դրա համար պետք է խնայել ծառերը: Չնայած բնական տոնածառի հաճույքն ուրիշ է, երբ բերում ես տուն ու առավոտյան արթնանում ու ի՞նչ  :Shok:  ամբողջ տունը լցված է սքանչելի և բուրումնալի հոտով  :Viannen 12:  , այդ ժամանակ դու քեզ զգում ես ինչպես անտառում:  Ես ցանկանում եմ որ օրեր գան որ մեր փոքրիկ Հայաստանում էլ խնդիրներ չլինի ծառ կտրելու կամ չկտրելու հարցով և մարդիկ վայելեն իրենց նոր տարին ու ամանորը ինչպես որ իրենք են ցանկանում  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Այ օրինակ մեզ մոտ ԱՄՆ-ում անծայրածիր անտառներ կան և մենք պռոբլեմ չունենք ծառ կտրելու հետ (այսինքն մենք գործ էլ չունենք ծառ կտրելու հետ): Նոր տարվա նախորեին ամենուրեք վաճառվում են բնական տոնածառեր: Այս երկրում անտառները այնքան շատ են որ կտրելն ու աճելը մեկ է լինում և հետո էլ բերում են ծախում ժողովրդի վրա: Ասեմ նաև որ ԱՄՆ-ում տոնածառի բիզնեսը շատ շահույթաբեր է թե Ամերիկացիների, թե Հայերի և թե օտար ազգերի համար, որովհետև ժողովուրդը դրա պահանջը շատ ունի: Հայաստանի պայմաներում ես չգիտեմ ոնց է բայց կարծում եմ որ մեր Հայաստանում քանի որ շատ փոքր է և շատ քիչ անտառներ ունի դրա համար պետք է խնայել ծառերը: Չնայած բնական տոնածառի հաճույքն ուրիշ է, երբ բերում ես տուն ու առավոտյան արթնանում ու ի՞նչ  ամբողջ տունը լցված է սքանչելի և բուրումնալի հոտով  , այդ ժամանակ դու քեզ զգում ես ինչպես անտառում:  Ես ցանկանում եմ որ օրեր գան որ մեր փոքրիկ Հայաստանում էլ խնդիրներ չլինի ծառ կտրելու կամ չկտրելու հարցով և մարդիկ վայելեն իրենց նոր տարին ու ամանորը ինչպես որ իրենք են ցանկանում


կներես, բայց գրվածքտ ամբողջովին ամերիկյան սպառողական հոգեբանություն է:
Ծառ կտրելը զվարճանալու համար դա կատարյալ բարբարոսություն է, որտեղ էլ ուզում է լինի:

իսկ եթե ուզում ես անտառում լինել, ապա գնա անտառ, այլ ոչ թե անտառը բեր քո հյուրասենյակ  :Wink:

----------

Դեկադա (10.01.2009)

----------


## նախշուն

Լրիվ համաձայն եմ  dvgray  Διογένης Λαέρτιος-ի հետ~~:

----------


## century

> կներես, բայց գրվածքտ ամբողջովին ամերիկյան սպառողական հոգեբանություն է:
> Ծառ կտրելը զվարճանալու համար դա կատարյալ բարբարոսություն է, որտեղ էլ ուզում է լինի:
> 
> իսկ եթե ուզում ես անտառում լինել, ապա գնա անտառ, այլ ոչ թե անտառը բեր քո հյուրասենյակ


Հասկանում եմ քո մտահոգությունը բայց ԱՄՆ անծայրածիր երկիր է և հետո էլ այստեղ կարիք կա ծառերը կտրելու իսկ եթե դա չանեն չեմ պատկերացնում թե ինչ կլինի ԱՄՆ ի ողջ անտառների վիճակը: Այնպես որ բարեկամս դու Հայաստանի մաշտաբով ես պատկերացնում թե անտառի ծառերը շատ պետք են մարդկությանը իր տեսքով և ես հասկանում եմ քեզ, բայց սա ԱՄՆ է այլ ոչ թե Հայաստան  :Smile:  ,  ծառերի կտրելն ու աճելը մեկ է լինում և նորից եմ կրկնում որ սա Ամերիկյան ստանդարտների համեմատ է և շատ անհրաժեշտ է ծառերի կտրատումը այս երկրում: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է թե գնամ անտառ ապա քեզ ասեմ որ մենք Լոսի հայերս անտառն ենք բերում մեզ մոտ ու վայելում  :Wink:

----------


## century

Հարգելի Հայաստանաբնակ ֆորումցիներ դուք այս ամեն ինչը տեսնում եք ձեր տեսանկյունից, այսինքն քարտեզի վրա չնկատվող Հայաստանից (իհարկե ցավով եմ ասում) բայց ես տեսնում եմ իմ տեսանկյունով և խոսում եմ աշխարհի ամենազարգացած, հսկա և ամենահարուստ երկրի մասին Ամերիկայի Միացյալ Նահանգների մասին որը իր երկրի 60 %-70 % ավելին անտառներ ու բնական ռեսուրսներ ունի, այնպես որ դուք ինձ չեք հասկացել և կարծում եմ արդեն դա կարևոր էլ չէ  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Հասկանում եմ քո մտահոգությունը բայց ԱՄՆ անծայրածիր երկիր է և հետո էլ այստեղ կարիք կա ծառերը կտրելու իսկ եթե դա չանեն չեմ պատկերացնում թե ինչ կլինի ԱՄՆ ի ողջ անտառների վիճակը: Այնպես որ բարեկամս դու Հայաստանի մաշտաբով ես պատկերացնում թե անտառի ծառերը շատ պետք են մարդկությանը իր տեսքով և ես հասկանում եմ քեզ, բայց սա ԱՄՆ է այլ ոչ թե Հայաստան  ,  ծառերի կտրելն ու աճելը մեկ է լինում և նորից եմ կրկնում որ սա Ամերիկյան ստանդարտների համեմատ է և շատ անհրաժեշտ է ծառերի կտրատումը այս երկրում: 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է թե գնամ անտառ ապա քեզ ասեմ որ մենք Լոսի հայերս անտառն ենք բերում մեզ մոտ ու վայելում


Բարեկամս  :Smile: 
ես շատ ավելի մեծ երկրի մասշտաբով եմ պատկերացնում, քան դու, քանի որ բնակվում եմ աշխարհագրորեն շատ ավելի մեծ երկրում քան դու ՝ Կանադայում, որի անտառային պաշարենրը անհամատեղելի մեծ են քան ԱՄՆ-ը /սա ասում եմ ըստ քո տրամաբանության  :Wink: /: Ու տեսնում եմ թե ինչ բարբարոսաբար են վերաբերվում այստեղ անտաղների հետ որպես հումք, ոչ միայն որպես տոնածառ: Ծառերի հատումը ճիշտ է , բավականին կանոկակարգված է, շատ ավելի քան ԱՄՆ-ում, էլ չեմ ասում Հայաստանում, բայց միևնույն է, թղթի արդյունաբորությունը ճռռացնում է անտառները իսկ արդյունաբերությունն էլ անխնա ճռռացնում է թութղը որպես փաթեթավորման հումք: ՄԻ խոսքով սա առանձին թեմա է, ու անտառը բնության թոքերն եմ, իսկ եթե մեր անձնական թոքերը եթե վարի ենք տալիս ծելով, ապա բնությունը դա թույլ չի տա: Սրբելու ա բոլորիս տանի ու տոնածառի հարցն էլ կփակվի, մնացածինն էլ հետը

----------

Ուլուանա (12.01.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> ծառերի կտրելն ու աճելը մեկ է լինում և նորից եմ կրկնում որ սա Ամերիկյան ստանդարտների համեմատ է և շատ անհրաժեշտ է ծառերի կտրատումը այս երկրում:


քեզ որպես սկիզբ ասեմ, որ ասենք եղեվնին որպեսզի երկարի մի չորս մետր, անհրաժեշտ է քսանից քառասուն տարի //նայած երկրի բնակլիմայական պայմաններին/:
էն ձև որ եթե քառասուն տարվա ծառը կտրլեը համարում ես վայելք, ապա վայելիր ինչքան ուզում ես  :Wink:

----------

Amaru (11.01.2009), Kita (12.01.2009), Հայկօ (12.01.2009)

----------


## նախշուն

Այո հենց այդպես, անտառները ոչ միայն տվյալ երկրում ապրողների թոքերն են նաև ԵՐԿՐԱԳՆԴԻ թոքերն են~, իսկ մեր մոլորակը հիմա թթվածնային կրիզիսա ապրում, էլ չասենք ԿԵՆԴԱՆԻ ԱՆՏԱՌՆԵՐԻ մնացած ԿԱՐԵՎՈՐԱԳՈՒՅՆ հատկությունների մասին:~~

----------


## նախշուն

ու ընդհանրապես եկեք մի պահ վերանանք, սահմաններ, երկրներ, բաժանումներ մտածելակերպից և ավելի կլոր պատկերացնենք մեր ժամանակավոր ՏՈՒՆԸ, չէ որ օդը սահմաններ չունի: :Smile: 
Իսկ մեծն զարգացած երկրները օգտագործելով հետամնաց երկրների բնական ռեսուրսները ոչ բանական ձևով, թող մտածեն, որ մի օր հաստատ հանգելու են աղետի~ սաղ փոխկապակցված ա~ 

Օրինակ գիտեյիք, որ
*Հայաստանում* ձեւավորված է եւ մեքենայի ճշգրտությամբ գործում է անտառների պլանավորված ոչնչացման համակարգ: 

Այդ համակարգը ներառում է ողջ կոալիցիա կոչվածը, պետական մի շարք մարմիններ, պաշտոնատար անձանց` ամենաբարձր, միջին ու ստորադաս բոլոր օղակներում, ներառում է նաեւ գործարար շրջանակներ Հայաստանում եւ նրանից դուրս:

Հենց միայն հանրապետության հյուսիսում, հյուսիս-արեւելքում եւ Ղարաբաղում մեր կատարած ուսումնասիրությունները, նկարահանումները, հենց միայն դրանց համադրումը զուտ պաշտոնական տվյալների ու վիճակագրության հետ փաստում են` սա մտածված, ծրագրված ու փայլուն կերպով իրականացվող դիվերսիա է, որ նախ հանգելու է Հայաստանի անտառածածկույթի վերացմանը, դրան զուգահեռ` անտառաբնակ կենդանական աշխարհի իսպառ ոչնչացմանը, ապա եւ էռոզիայի ու բնակլիմայական ողջ համակարգի ու պայմանների բացարձակ փոփոխությունների, ի վերջո` այդ նույն շրջաններից մարդկային ռեսուրսների գերակա մասի *հեռանալուն:*

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Մոդերատորական: Վերջին մի քանի՝ վիճաբանություն հրահրող և դրանց պատասխանված գրառումները ջնջված են:*

----------

century (12.01.2009)

----------


## century

> century
> ես օրինակ համոզված եմ, որ եթե մենք չգնենք, ապա իրենք էլ մի տարի տակ տալուց հետո էլ չեն կտրի ծառերը մի քանի օր զվարճանալու համար: իրականում մեղք է: ու նաև կարևոր է, որ սա չի արվում մի ինչ որ բնական , Աստծո սահմանած կարիքների համար, այլ մի ինչ որ հիմարի սկսած էշությանը տուրքտալու համար միայն


Հասկանում եմ քեզ *dvgray* եթե մենք չգնենք բայց դա հնարավոր չէ քանզի դու պետք է շատ լավ իմանաս որ այս երկրներում ինչպիսին Կանադան ու ԱՄՆ են տոնածառի առք ու վաճառքը շատ ուժեղ է ընդանում: Հետո էլ այս անծայրածիր երկրներում բնաությունը այնքան մեծ է որ մի կողմից կտրում իսկ մի կողմից աճում են և իմ ասածը հենց դրանում էր: Ինչևէ դու շատ ճիշտ ես որ պետք է բնությունը պաշտպանել բայց դա շատ վերաբերվում է փոքր երկրներին: Ի՞նչ ես կարծում  :Think:

----------


## dvgray

> Հասկանում եմ քեզ *dvgray* եթե մենք չգնենք բայց դա հնարավոր թէ քանզի դու պետք է շատ լավ իմանաս որ այս երկրներում ինչպիսին Կանադան ու ԱՄՆ են տոնածառի առք ու վաճառքը շատ ուժեղ է ընդանում: Հետո էլ այս անծայրածիր երկրներում բնաությունը այնքան մեծ է որ մի կողմից կտրում իսկ մի կողմից աճում են և իմ ասածը հենց դրանում էր: Ինչևէ դու շատ ճիշտ ես որ պետք է բնությունը պաշտպանել բայց դա շատ վերաբերվում է փոքր երկրներին: Ի՞նչ ես կարծում


ես ինձ վատ եմ զգում ետ բարբարոսությունները խանութների առաջ տեսնելով: ինչպես շատ ճիշտ նկատել էր Նախշունը, բնության հարցում փոքր ու մեծ երկրներ չկան: Էս վերջի ""the day the earth stood still"  ֆիլմն էլ սրա մասին ա մասնավորապես: Լուրջ մարդիկ էս հարցին վաղուց են ուշադրություն դարձնում:

----------


## նախշուն

Երեխեք ջան, խոսքս թե Հայաստանում թե Հայաստանից դուրս գտնվող հայերի մասին է:
Ուզում ենք բնապահպանական ֆիլմերի դիտումներ կազմակերպել: Եթե ունեք ֆիլմեր ուղարկեք,փոխանցեք կամ էլ անունները ասեք, հնարավորության դեպքում ինտերնետից քաշենք

1.առողջապահության ` շրջակա միջավայրի ազդեցությունը մարդու վրա,
2.լոկալ և գլոբալ  էկոլոգիական խնդիրները և դրանց լուծման տարբերակները տարբեր երկրներում
3.Բնության գեղեցկությունը և կարևորությունը ցույց տվող ֆիլմեր  (մարդ բնություն հարաբերություններ)
4.Ալտերնատիվ էներգիայի աղբյուրներ, ալտերնատիվ փոխադրամիջոցներ, ալտերնատիվ մտածելա-ապրելակերպ, .... ,

Այսինքն այն ամենը ինչը կնպաստի էկոմտածողության ստեղծմանը:

----------


## Լեո

Արդյո՞ք պետք էր մի ամբողջ անտառ վարի տալ հրապարակում մի 2 շաբաթ տոնածառ ունենալու համար /ու այդպես ամեն տարի/ :Angry2:  Մի՞թե հնարավոր չէ արհեստական տոնածառ դնել:

Ու ինչի՞ համար է հրապարակի տոնածառը: Երևի կասեք՝ Երևանի փոքրիկների համար: Իսկ ի՞նչ եք կարծում, մարզերում /մասնավորապես գյուղերում/ երեխաները երեխաներ չեն: Երբ որևէ ծնող իր իսկ թքի տակի անտառից եղևնու մի ճյուղ է կտրում՝ Ամանորին իր փոքրիկի համար տոնածառ դնելու համար, բռում ու տուգանում են, էն էլ զարհուրելի թվերով, ասես խեղճ մարդը մի ճյուղի փոխարեն ամբողջ անտառն է կտրել:

Հ.Գ. :Angry2:

----------


## նախշուն

Լիովին համաձայն եմ Հրապարակի Տոնածառի աննպատակայնության հետ: Գեղեցկությունը պետք է հարատև լինի: Իսկ այժմ,  տասնյակ եղևնիների դիերը , որոնք հիմքն էին ծառայել քաղաքապետարանի խրախճանքին, հիմա վաճառվել են որպես խորովածի վառելիք կամ էլ ուղարկվել են հետ Վրաստան ( ինչպես տոնածառ վաճառողներն են ասում) ԱՆՀԵԹԵԹՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, ~~

p.s.Երեկ փողոցում պատահաբար հանդիպեցի Առաքելական Եկեղեցու Երիտասարդած միության անդամներից մեկին, նա ասեց, ինչու Նոր տարվա շեմին հեռուստատեսությամբ Հրապարակի շքեղ տոնածառին և դրա սարքողներին անպատվեցիր, չէ որ այդքան սիրուն էր? ....

Էլ ինչ ասեմ~~~

----------


## Դեկադա

> Լեո դե Գրան-ի խոսքերից
> Իսկ ի՞նչ եք կարծում, մարզերում /մասնավորապես գյուղերում/ երեխաները երեխաներ չեն


Մեր  քաղաքացիների  բախտը  էս  հարցում  բերել է, քանի-որ  հենց  հրապարակի  մեջտեղում  կա  տոնածառ  ու  քաղաքային  իշխանությունները  էլ  չեն  մտածում  կտրել- բերելու մասին// չնայած  ժամանակին  էնքան  կտրեցին, որ  էլ  կտրելու  բան  էլ  չմնաց// և  հիմա  մենակ  նրանք  բավարարվում  են  ծառը  զարդարելով:

Իսկ  ընդհանրապես կարծում  եմ կարող  են  բավարարվել  արհեստական  ծառերով էմանավանդ  մեր  երկիրը, որտեղ    փարթամ  բնություն  բառակապակցությունը  այլևս  երազ  է:

----------


## Moon

Ես դեմ եմ բնական տոնածառ դնելուն, նախընտրում եմ բնականին շատ նման պատրաստված արհեստականները, ավելին նախընտրում եմ արծաթագույն տոնածառերը, որը որ մեր տանն ամեն տարի զարդարում եմ ինքս :Smile: 
Ինչ կարիք կա ծառերը կտրել, բնապահպանությանը վնաս տալ՝ ի նպաստ սեփական գեղագիտական հաճույքի։ Ես կողմնակից չեմ :Sad:

----------


## նախշուն

ամփոփելով բնական տոնածառների ամենտարյա թեման` արձանագրենք, որ
բնապահպանական կոռուպցիան աճել է ևս երեք մետրով...

http://hetq.am/am/society/exevni/
http://www.azatutyun.am/content/article/1900701.html

Կեցցե տնտեսական ճգնաժամը

----------


## Boboloz

> Ինձ թվում է՝ երբեմն բնապահպանական հարցերը հասնում են ծայրահեղության։ Միս չուտենք, որ կենդանիներին, պաշտպանենք, ծառի չկպնենք, բնույթնը կվնասվի։ Մարդը չի կարող ապրել՝ առանց բնության տվածից օգտվելու։ Եվ ոչ միայն մարդը՝ թե կենդանիները, թե բույսերը, ապրում են՝ օգտվելով բնությունից, մեկը մյուսից։ Այս է կյանքը։ Հնարավոր չէ այլ կերպ։
> Բնական տոնածառը շատ սիրուն է նայվում, և բնական եմ համարում մարդու ցանկությունը այդ տոնական օրը իր մտերիմների ու երեխաների համար անմոռանալի նվեր անել՝ գեղեցիկ զարդարելով անուշաբույր ու բնական տոնածառը։
> Մի դարձեք ծայրահեղական...


 բայց ե՞րբ ես տեսել բնապահպան,որ էսպիսի բաներ ա ասում…Հասկացանք,որ կախված ենք բնությունից,բայց քո ասածը,թե բնապահպանները սենց կպած պաշտպանում,կամ միջոցներ են ձեռնարկում,որ տոնածառ կամ մի հազվագյուտ-անհազվագյուտ կենդանի պահպանվի սխալ ա…Ես,որ Գավառում եմ ապրում,ամեն նՈՐ ՏԱՐԻ

----------


## Boboloz

[QUOTE=Boboloz;1929537]բայց ե՞րբ ես տեսել բնապահպան,որ էսպիսի բաներ ա ասում…Հասկացանք,որ կախված ենք բնությունից,բայց քո ասածը,թե բնապահպանները սենց կպած պաշտպանում,կամ միջոցներ են ձեռնարկում,որ տոնածառ կամ մի հազվագյուտ-անհազվագյուտ կենդանի պահպանվի սխալ ա…Ես,որ Գավառում եմ ապրում,ամեն նՈՐ ՏԱՐՎԱՆ հարյուրյավոր մարդկանց տեսնում եմ մի հատ եղևնի քարշ տալ-տուն տանելուց :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:   մեռ դպռոցին էլ էս տառի մի հատ շաաաատ ՃՈԽ եղևնի էին նվիրել :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2: Ախար ինչի են սթից-փթից թառլան եղևնին մի ամսվա համար տանում տուն http://www.akumb.am/images/smilies/ton.gif http://www.akumb.am/images/smilies/goblin.gif ախար որ ասեմ չեն ծախում արհոստական սուտ կըլնիhttp://www.akumb.am/images/smilies/shout.gif

----------


## yerevanci

Դեկտեմբերի  վերջնա,  մի  լոռեցի  անտառապահի  ասում են.
-Հոպար  ջան  կարաս  մեզ  մի  եղևնի  տաս  նոր  տարի  անենք:
Լոռեցին  պատասխանումա.
-Թող  էս  խառը  օրերն  անցնի  նոր:
Երանի  բոլոր  հայ  անտառապահների  պատասխանը  էսպես  սուր  և  միամիտ  լինի:

----------

Lianik (04.11.2010)

----------


## Ծօ Արմեն

Լավ է գոնե քիչ մարդիկ են այդ ձևով մտածում, հակառակ դեպքում հիմա Հայաստանի ներկայիս աղքատիկ բնեւթյունն էլ գոյություն չէր ունենա...

----------


## Vaio

Նոր տարին մոտենումա, բայց բնական տոնածառ չի երևում, կարողա այս տարի արգելել են?

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Նոր տարին մոտենումա, բայց բնական տոնածառ չի երևում, կարողա այս տարի արգելել են?


Հուսամ։

----------

Աթեիստ (15.12.2013), Այբ (15.12.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Անտառներին վնասելու փոխարեն, ավելի լավ է արհեստական եղևնի դնել: Փառք Աստծո, էնքան սիրուն տոնածառեր են վաճառում, որ հեչ չես ասի, թե արհեստական են...

----------

Նաիրուհի (15.12.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (15.12.2013)

----------


## Vaio

Ես հիշում եմ ` տարիներա եղել, օրինակ` անցածը, որ տոնածառերը դրսից են բերել:

----------


## Ruby Rue

Բայց բնական տոնածառը լավ բան ա, յա՜:  :Beee: 
Ցանկացած արհեստականից սիրուն ու հավես ա, երբ մարդիկ բնական եղևնիներն են զարդարում, իհարկե, առանց կտրելու, այլ բակում աճող եղևնու վրա խաղալիքներ են կախում, ժապավեններ ամրացնում:  :Love: 
Ընդհանրապես, հավես բան ա բակում եղևնի ունենալը, ամեն տարի բնական տոնածառ գնելու փոխարեն, կարելի է աճեցնել, եթե իհարկե հնարավորություն կա, իսկ եթե չէ՝ արհեստականները կան ու կան:

----------


## Tado

լավ ու թանկ բան^^
ես որ բնականն եմ նախընտորւմ, որ արհեստականը: ինքնաշեն անգրագետ դիզայներական տոնածառներից լավ բան չկա  :Tongue:

----------

John (17.12.2013)

----------


## մարիօ

Մենք փոքր ժամանակ միշտ ունեինք բնական տոնածառ, դե Գյումրիում էդ բնական երևույթ ա ու շատ էլ  խելքին մոտ, բայց ես էդ բնականները հեչ չէի սիրում: Էն ժամանակ հլը բնապահպանության մասին գաղափար չունեի, խելքս չէր հասնում տենց բաներից, մեկ ա` չէի սիրում: Էնքան պապայիս գլուխը տարա, որ մի հատ արհեստականն առավ, հիմա  հանգիստ խղճով ուրախանում ենք մեր արհեստական տոնածառով:  :LOL:

----------


## Vaio

Դեկտեմբերի 16-ից սկսվել է բնական տոնածառերի վաճառք Մերգելյանի այգու մոտ, նոր բացված Մոսկվիչկա խանութի մոտ: Բերել են եվրոպայից, գինը 50,000-150,000 դրամ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դեկտեմբերի 16-ից սկսվել է բնական տոնածառերի վաճառք Մերգելյանի այգու մոտ, նոր բացված Մոսկվիչկա խանութի մոտ: Բերել են եվրոպայից, գինը 50,000-150,000 դրամ:


Բա ինչի՞ մաքսային եղբայր Ռուսաստանից չեն բերել: Ընդեղից մենակ գա՞զ են կարում բերեն…  :LOL:

----------

Նաիրուհի (18.12.2013), Վիշապ (18.12.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Քանի չեմ մոռացել, ես դեմ եմ բնական եղևնի դնելուն, ու ընդհանրապես ցանկացած ծառ կամ շիվ կտրելուն: 10-15 օր ա էլի, կարելի ա հանգիստ շատ սիրուն արհեստական եղևնի դնել, կամ էլ ինչ-որ հետաքրքիր, ակծիվ-կրեածիվ-ինծելեկտուալ բան մտածել:

----------

Նաիրուհի (18.12.2013)

----------


## Vaio

> Բա ինչի՞ մաքսային եղբայր Ռուսաստանից չեն բերել: Ընդեղից մենակ գա՞զ են կարում բերեն…


Որովհետև դեռևս պաշտոնապես չենք մտել մաքսային միություն:  :Wink:

----------

